# Fly Reel Freezing Up



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

So what type of grease do I need to put on my reel to prevent it from freezing up on me? I thought my reel was icing up, but in all actuality, it was the grease solidifying because of the cold temps. Any recomendations will be appreciated.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I am not what you would consider an expert but I will share my thoughts. First don't discount the ice. In cold weather it is very important to be careful not to imerse your reel. Mine never freezes up from the water/ice comming in on the line but if it gets dunked in the water it will freeze up very quickly. As for the grease, most fly reels have fewer moving parts compared to spinning, trolling and bait casting reels. The problem may not be with the type of gease but the amount. I don't think fly reels need as much grease to lubricate them. I use a very light coating of regular patrolium jelly on just the moving part surfaces. Vasaline is lighter than most reel greases and might not conjell in lower temps and don't use too much. My 2 cents for what it is worth.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I think Campfire is leading you in a good direction. I personally have a reel , cheaper model, that I cleaned out all the grease. I use a very light coat of gun oil and that's it.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I use a very light coat of gun oil and that's it.


now that sound like a good idea.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

campfire said:


> Well, I am not what you would consider an expert but I will share my thoughts. First don't discount the ice. In cold weather it is very important to be careful not to imerse your reel. Mine never freezes up from the water/ice comming in on the line but if it gets dunked in the water it will freeze up very quickly. As for the grease, most fly reels have fewer moving parts compared to spinning, trolling and bait casting reels. The problem may not be with the type of gease but the amount. I don't think fly reels need as much grease to lubricate them. I use a very light coating of regular patrolium jelly on just the moving part surfaces. Vasaline is lighter than most reel greases and might not conjell in lower temps and don't use too much. My 2 cents for what it is worth.


I am pretty sure it isn't the because of water since it frooze up while walking to the river. Didn't even cast it once. I took it apart and the grease that was in it was all clumped up and fairly thick.

I will have to give the vasaline and gun oil a shot and see how it goes. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Check manufactorer information before putting lube on the reel. Some companies, especially Ross, state specifically NOT to use lubrication on the reel or you may void the warranty because it has a dry lubrication system. Usually when my reel freezes it is from water in the spool rim, freezing it the the frame crossmembers. Try putting a dab of gel bases fly floatant in the outer spool rim and that usually work pretty well.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried %100 silicone spray lubricant, wich i use on paintball guns, because It doesnt eat away at plastic parts or o rings like petroleum based lubricants do. It worked pretty well and my reel didnt seem to freeze up. Give it a try.


----------

